# Piles of no tipper DoorDash bags at restaurants make sense now



## InstaSlave (12 mo ago)

I'm in Uber background check waiting hell and Lyft is not giving me rides so I started doing DoorDash. 

I am happy that I at least have a way to make money while I'm getting screwed by Uber, but what an awful business model DoorDash is. 

I'm sure many of you have heard about the viral TikTok videos showing no tipper bags waiting a long time to get picked up. People making comments like "Drivers should not automatically expect to be tipped." and similar tripe have obviously never done DoorDash. 

The service leans very heavily on customer tips. Unlike rideshare, DoorDash would not be worth it without the tips. A "Dasher" would be very hard pressed to make more than $8-$10 an hour is they relied solely on what DoorDash pays. 

You learn very quickly what a "no tipper" order looks like. I had one today that was $5.25 to drive 22.7 miles. Seriously?You also learn very quickly how DoorDash attempts to trick you into taking no tipper orders. I had one where I had already to drive 11 miles for $12.00 and the app offered to pay me an extra $2.75 to go just 4 more miles. So I ended up going a total of 15 miles and having to drive 15 miles back for a whopping $14.75. The a-hole that was at the 15 mile mark was a $2.75 delivery with NO TIP. So yeah. It makes perfect sense why no tip orders could sit for a very long time.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

when i try youtubing side hustles in 2022, Uber and delivery always gets mentioned. That along with "flipping houses".. invest into real estate.. "start a youtube channel".. or freelance apps.. and im like yeah i'll just stick with Uber i guess lol

i actually signed up for this app called "Upwork" and check out this person I stumbled on
Chick makes $90/hr doing logo design lol wtf are we doing


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No tip = cold food


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

About 1 in 20 orders will be 15-20$. This means declining 20 orders to get to that one profitable order, and ignoring all the 2-5$ nonsense.

Even then it seems DD alone is maybe 12$ an hour at best taking only the orders that don't lose money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If DoorDash doesn't pay well enough, just don't do it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All these gigs, no matter which one, have a very simple formula. Get as much as possible from customers and pay as little as possible to drivers using their own car.

No matter the gig being a blind ant you will make little to no money. Only those that figure out how to “successfully” cherry-pick do ok.

With DD specifically, the only way to do well is to learn to “read” the offer based on several factors to pick out the good ones. This takes a lot of experience and skills. Unfortunately, new people don’t stand a chance to do well. Newbies on DD will do poorly for awhile until they get experience and figure it out. Most don’t stick around long enough to make it work for them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They should never be training the customers to think they can have someone do that work and pay them literally enough for a bag of peanuts.
It makes them think it's ok to order an egg mcmuffin


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I had to vote yes. No one is forcing you to do DoorDash and if enough people are doing it why would DoorDash change?


----------

